# Re-fill engraved lettering in stainless steel...



## nickds1 (11 Jul 2021)

I've got a stainless steel cooker in our kitchen - it's a Lacanche range..

The black ink has come out of most of the engraved markers round the dials...

I'm looking for a hard-wearing paint or similar to re-fill these marks - ISTR that you could get pens with enamel paint in or similar.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MARK.B. (11 Jul 2021)

Try using a fine point Sharpie permanent marker ,might do the job and nothing lost if you don't think its quite right


----------



## Gordon Tarling (11 Jul 2021)

There's plenty of paint markers on Ebay and Amazon.

G.


----------



## Inspector (11 Jul 2021)

If the area doesn't get too hot nail polish might work.

Pete


----------



## nickds1 (12 Jul 2021)

I should have been a bit clearer - this is the front panel of a brushed stainless steel range cooker.

It's a Lacanche Macon - fantastic cooker, built like a tank, but all the engraved infill is falling out (it is 15 years old and has heavy use, but is otherwise like new).

These cookers are far from cheap - I spoke to Lacanche UK and their helpful reply was to offer me a new front control panel at several 100 quid. Really?

Most of the panel stays at a reasonable temperature, but part of it is above the grill and can get pretty hot when the door is open...


----------



## Inspector (12 Jul 2021)

Put some nail polish on a bent piece of metal and put it on the bar across the front. See how it holds up. If it fails look for some high heat enamel and paint it on with an artist brush. Don't have much to loose at this point.

Pete


----------



## Jameshow (12 Jul 2021)

Anyone know how to remove Italy and replace with England.....! 

Sorry I'll get my coat! 

Cheers James


----------



## Misterdog (12 Jul 2021)

Each range is still hand-*made* in the factory established over 200 years ago, in the village of *Lacanche*, Burgundy, France.


----------



## nickds1 (12 Jul 2021)

Misterdog said:


> Each range is still hand-*made* in the factory established over 200 years ago, in the village of *Lacanche*, Burgundy, France.


Indeed, which partly explains the price! They are extraordinary cookers though.

We do a lot of cooking and entertaining, so a semi-pro cooker was part of the deal when we did our self-build in 2005. We also have an Aga about 4' ft from the Lacanche - my wife is from a farming family so she was bought up with Agas, however I just can't love it like she does - the Lacanche is mine, she has the Aga.


----------



## Misterdog (12 Jul 2021)

High heat stove paint, though this is probably a matt sheen.






Rust-Oleum AE0020001E8 400ml Stove & BBQ Paint Black : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Shop Rust-Oleum AE0020001E8 400ml Stove & BBQ Paint Black. Free delivery on eligible orders of £20 or more.



www.amazon.co.uk





Remove knobs, mask off, clean lettering meticulously, spray on and wipe off surround with a cloth 'pad' with thinners.

If the stainless panel is brushed it may get into the grain though.


----------



## Misterdog (12 Jul 2021)

I used to have a Rayburn, a twin oven range similar to a Lacanche and a built in double electric oven and gas hob. Great for Xmas dinner, 6 ovens all with different temperatures.

Spoilt.


----------



## Misterdog (12 Jul 2021)

nickds1 said:


> my wife is from a farming family so she was bought up with Agas



Great for premature lambs in the warming oven apparently.


----------



## nickds1 (12 Jul 2021)

We have "only" 4 ovens (one hot, one cooler in the oil-fired Aga, then one electric and one gas in the Lacanche) , a grill, warming drawer, two Aga hotplates (one very hot, one not quite so hot), plus the top of the Lacanche which has 5 gas rings of varying sizes which when full on output 13kw on their own.

The kitchen is fairly large and we can easily have 4 cooking at once. The maximum we've had sitting at one table in there for Christmas is about 20 but we've prepared meals for up to 100. We grow a lot of our own food.

The Aga cool oven and new born lamb thing is almost true - you don't put the lamb actually in the oven (it's over 100C), you open the door and the lamb is bedded down in front of the Aga ..


----------



## Fergie 307 (13 Jul 2021)

If the panel comes off relatively easily the you will find the job much easier if you can lie it flat. You should then be able to fill the engraving with paint using a 000 brush. If need be you can remove any mistakes using a cloth dampened slightly with thinners and wrapped tightly around a block so it doesn't dip into the recesses of the lettering. Trick is to do it at the right time, if the paint is too wet it will smear, too dry and you will struggle to get it off cleanly. Tedious job but well worth it. You could even just fill up the characters and then 're finish the whole thing with wet and dry, just practice on a piece of scrap to get the right grade paper to match the finish, then long strokes the full length of the piece using a block without stopping. Have used both technique loads of times on various machinery plates, although the latter would be a challenge on something that long.


----------



## woodfarmer (20 Jul 2021)

Just wondered if maybe a steel bluing kit might do the job. ???


----------



## Droogs (21 Jul 2021)

mask up the panel and cut out where to paint and spray with an aerosol of black exhaust pain. Leave to dry and peel off the masking tape


----------



## Beanwood (21 Jul 2021)

Misterdog said:


> Each range is still hand-*made* in the factory established over 200 years ago, in the village of *Lacanche*, Burgundy, France.


Perhaps they ought to have a word with the person who paints the front panels and get them to use some durable paint! (Still it's probably better than our Rangemaster that decals come off if you look at it too hard!!)


----------

